# Stance Nation Feature on my MK2 TT



## wonger (May 14, 2013)

Stance Nation Feature Photos courtesy of Alex Lu:









































































http://www.stancenation.com/2013/07/20/first-things-firstt-justin-wongs-audi-tt/


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice.. a bit of recognition for your hard work. 
How did the shoot come about ?


----------



## raugusto (Dec 15, 2011)

congratulations. Your car is hot.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

:? So what's the feature ?

As for the rims - dont get them, the tyres look as though they don't fit or is that how they are supposed to look, soon get kerbed round here


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Colour and wheel combination excellent. Good to see a different wheel instead of the 'safe' RS6s option. Good job!
Ride height is always an issue on this forum.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Good to see people starting to expand on the visual mods 8)


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

grasmere said:


> :? So what's the feature ?
> 
> As for the rims - dont get them, the tyres look as though they don't fit or is that how they are supposed to look, soon get kerbed round here


 [smiley=stupid.gif]

Looks good matey. What air ride are you running?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

jamescalland said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > :? So what's the feature ?
> ...


Ah so you didn't read his post either - it's all in the link :roll:


----------



## wonger (May 14, 2013)

grasmere said:
 

> :? So what's the feature ?
> 
> As for the rims - dont get them, the tyres look as though they don't fit or is that how they are supposed to look, soon get kerbed round here


My car was "featured" on stancenation, a site dedicated to promoting stanced out cars... essentially Form > Function


----------



## wonger (May 14, 2013)

jamescalland said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > :? So what's the feature ?
> ...


Airlift Performance Front Struts
Airlift Double Bellow Rears
Accuair Elevel
Accuair VU4


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

wonger said:


> jamescalland said:
> 
> 
> > grasmere said:
> ...


"stanced out cars... essentially Form > Function"

Oh right


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Well done on the feature.

Car looks great, but I'm too old to fully appreciate the Jap wheel thing though.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Great photos and a great stance example of the TT  out of interest was the location shot separately without the lighting and photoshopped together with the car? Just wondering how the car was lit etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

grasmere said:


> As for the rims - dont get them, the tyres look as though they don't fit or is that how they are supposed to look, soon get kerbed round here


Surely it's the driver that causes kerbing, not the area? :wink:


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks good matey. What air ride are you running?[/quote]

Airlift Performance Front Struts
Airlift Double Bellow Rears
Accuair Elevel
Accuair VU4[/quote]

"stanced out cars... essentially Form > Function"

Oh right [/quote]

I think its a case of "each to their own" form over function doesn't come into play. The very fact that air ride is on the car gives you the option of the form and the function. A bit like buying a diesel...... :wink:


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Philplop said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > As for the rims - dont get them, the tyres look as though they don't fit or is that how they are supposed to look, soon get kerbed round here
> ...


Haha, I think Grasmere must have the same problem as our better half's.... blaming the kerbs that seem to jump out into the road. I hate those unavoidable instances! :?


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice! :wink:
wonger, can you tell me wheels specs? Offset and size.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks awesome , but does have an aura of Subaru Turbo about it colour wise.


----------



## CADF (May 15, 2012)

No corners or potholes in your neck of the woods then?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

CADF said:


> No corners or potholes in your neck of the woods then?


Its running an air ride system..he would just raise it when driving it.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

jamescalland said:


> Philplop said:
> 
> 
> > grasmere said:
> ...


LOL your right, the kerbs just come right at you ! :wink:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

jamescalland said:


> I think its a case of "each to their own" form over function doesn't come into play. The very fact that air ride is on the car gives you the option of the form and the function. A bit like buying a diesel...... :wink:


rubbish air ride has its drawbacks

this one does look nice but stance slamming etc is the motor vehicle equivelant of being a metrosexual nancy boy


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Here we go... off again !!


----------



## mattyl (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats on the feature 8)


----------



## wonger (May 14, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Great photos and a great stance example of the TT  out of interest was the location shot separately without the lighting and photoshopped together with the car? Just wondering how the car was lit etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


The photographer used a technique called "light painting". I was sceptical at first but they turned out great!



Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> Very nice! :wink:
> wonger, can you tell me wheels specs? Offset and size.


19x9.5 ET22, 19x10.5 ET22



CADF said:


> No corners or potholes in your neck of the woods then?


Tons! You get into the habit of sticking to roads you know and where all the bumps and holes are lol


----------

